# Looking at work truck



## C&V Luke (Sep 28, 2018)

I've been in business for about a year and been working out of my personal truck (2016 F-150 with a tonneau cover) and I'm ready to purchase a dedicated work truck.

In the past, when I worked for someone, I drove a Promaster of which I am not a fan. Also, I drove a Fuso with a box on it. I'm looking at a Chevy 3500 cutaway with the 6.0L V8 with a Unicell Aerocell 12' box on it. Any suggestions on single rear wheel vs dual rear wheels?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I'd go dual wheel given how much weight you may carry and how much precipitation you must get. More betterer for traction and it really sucks getting punctures from sharp stones because of the weight.


Three out of four of the punctures I have had in my work vehicles have been sharp stones and not foreign metal objects.






.



.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> I'd go dual wheel given how much weight you may carry and how much precipitation you must get. More betterer for traction and it really sucks getting punctures from sharp stones because of the weight.
> 
> 
> Three out of four of the punctures I have had in my work vehicles have been sharp stones and not foreign metal objects.
> ...



then your tires suck, what brand are you running? I have BF Goodrich all terrains on all my trucks and 4 x 4s and never had any punctures, they weigh almost double compared the the factory tires chevy put on...and I carry alot of weight often..


----------



## C&V Luke (Sep 28, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> I'd go dual wheel given how much weight you may carry and how much precipitation you must get. More betterer for traction and it really sucks getting punctures from sharp stones because of the weight.
> 
> 
> Three out of four of the punctures I have had in my work vehicles have been sharp stones and not foreign metal objects.
> ...


The Chevy cube van I am looking at has a GVWR of 9,900lbs. Do you thing that is too much for the weight in the truck? I mainly do new construction with some remodeling and some service work. 

I haven't had any flat tires from sharp stones. Is that just because of the weight in the truck that you've had more punctures?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

C&V Luke said:


> The Chevy cube van I am looking at has a GVWR of 9,900lbs. Do you thing that is too much for the weight in the truck? I mainly do new construction with some remodeling and some service work.
> 
> I haven't had any flat tires from sharp stones. Is that just because of the weight in the truck that you've had more punctures?







If the max it will see is 9,900 than single wheel would be fine.




As for why I get punctures, I am LOADED with drain snaking equipment and all the regular plumbing service stuff too. AND our customers or at least their contractors love this particular type of stone which is broken into perfect tire pokers. All of those punctures happened from newly poured crushed stone driveways.


We run copper discoverer ht3 tires and I swear they were designed to make them hold 3/4 stone. Other than that they seem like great tires.









.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> If the max it will see is 9,900 than single wheel would be fine.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I have been running the BF Goodrich all terrianes for almost 35 years and never had a blow out and 1 flat due to a big nail, they are quiet on the road and handle great all year round, look at a set for your next tires, they are deigned for off road, so sharp rocks, sticks and many other road hazzards dont bother these tires..


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> I have been running the BF Goodrich all terrianes for almost 35 years and never had a blow out and 1 flat due to a big nail, they are quiet on the road and handle great all year round, look at a set for your next tires, they are deigned for off road, so sharp rocks, sticks and many other road hazzards dont bother these tires..





I don't get a choice, company vehicle. I have already told them however that I refuse to let them put "laredo" model tires on my van. I think they were winter tires. I have never had the front of the van slide before, especially not like when there was a pair of those on the front. Extremely scary.


I run nankang mudstars on my own vehicles. In fact, I just dropped off the camo van to have a fresh set put on. We are going on vaca soon and the old ones only had like 3/16" to the wear bars. Plus the front drivers side tire must have a hard spot. I have been listening to it for a couple years and it is so annoying.


----------



## smythers1968 (Feb 4, 2009)

All the local guys here drive a 1/2 Tn truck. 

I used to drive a 1tn dually with a service body. Had the chevy 6.0...Passed everything but a gas station. $2-300 per week. Switched to a 1/2 tn Gmc and then to a 1/2Tn F150.

I do mainly service work but ever so often new construction. I do Plumbing. Mechanical and Electrical. I cover 10,000 sq miles. 50 North, 50 south, 50 East and 50 West of my shop. I also added air springs (5K air bags). 

I carry a lot of stuff. When I know of a large job where I need additional items I will pull my 14ft trailer, 12ft HVAC trailer or my 18ft flat trailer.

I will say that I miss the service body due to the organization of items but I like my set up for now.

I also like the leather seats, better radio and over all comfort not, to mention $100-150 fuel per week.

Water heaters slide under the center tool box with ease and the F150's have so much room in the back crew cab vs GM...GM-Sucks.


----------



## C&V Luke (Sep 28, 2018)

skoronesa said:


> I'd go dual wheel given how much weight you may carry and how much precipitation you must get. More betterer for traction and it really sucks getting punctures from sharp stones because of the weight.
> 
> 
> Three out of four of the punctures I have had in my work vehicles have been sharp stones and not foreign metal objects.
> ...





smythers1968 said:


> All the local guys here drive a 1/2 Tn truck.
> 
> I used to drive a 1tn dually with a service body. Had the chevy 6.0...Passed everything but a gas station. $2-300 per week. Switched to a 1/2 tn Gmc and then to a 1/2Tn F150.
> 
> ...





I will definately miss the comforts of my f-150, but I won't miss the abuse it takes. I could see how the f-150 is nicer if you log a lot of miles doing service work. I primarily do new work and too many times I have to run to the supply house because I can't fit everything I need.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

You are wise to get a 12 or 13 foot box truck with a rail lift gate on it.... :biggrin: 

The Fords e350s and 450s are probably best or the 3500 Chevys are ok too....

Get the dually wheels in back with 14,000--16,000 gwv at least....you will need it for the weight you will eventually load it down with.....


We went to them back in 2011 and have not regretted it one day--it has streamlined my service work and we literally have everything we would ever
need in that truck... 

We used to have to drive all over town to pick up heaters or constantly back to the office for something .... All these extra miles and time saved running around getting parts has made us far more productive and far more efficient 
In fact we are getting our work load done earlier in the day cause they are such time savers... Got 3 heaters with me at all times, and everything else you can think of......---

Also, the rail gate will keep you in the game a lot longer too without all the damage to your back and knees getting into and out of the truck......

Keep an eye on E-bay and you can find some pretty good deals on there


----------

